# leaky headers -



## gotyorgoat (Jun 19, 2011)

I am having the header gaskets replaced in my 455 and they tell me that whoever installed them did not drill and tap an new hole on each end to get them to seal properly. 

Has anybody else ever successfully drilled these holes while the heads were still in the car or is it absolutely necessary to pull the heads and have them drilled on a press. I think it would be fine if the hole was not absolutly straight.

Thanks,


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

depending on the headers it can be a daunting job just getting them to bolt up without leaks in the first place, first time i dropped my motor in seriously took me 7 hrs to get the headers bolted up and in place. i doubt you could do anything but screw up your heads trying to do them while in the car


----------



## Pontiacpurebrred (Jun 22, 2011)

First thing that jumps to mind is ... this is not a weekend crafts project, this is not a glue and nails birdhouse, this is not a snap and go plastic model. It's a high performance Pontiac. And if it were me, I'd do it right the first time for the last time.

But hey it's your ride.


----------



## gotyorgoat (Jun 19, 2011)

I guess the right thing is to pull the heads. I'll spend the extra money now so I dont have to do this a second time. Thanks for the input.


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

I hate to say it but.....that is really the only way to go. UNLESS you get a pair of the correct ram air factory cast headers.....See: http://www.ramairrestoration.com


----------



## likethat (Oct 5, 2007)

VEEERRRROOOOMMMM!!!!!!! uncle E

Head-off-manifold bolted down, drill. Or say f'it and go for the Ram Air.

I am sure every one pushing the ram air manifolds sounds like a cheesy spokes person for their company, but every one knows or will soon know. That out side of full up racing. Headers can have some draw backs. Some people have no trouble with them and others can't fix them fast enough. The RA manifolds are less likely to leak and don't need mods for the most part.

Now if I can just find that pile of money I keep miss placing. Better go ask the wife she might know


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

I speak from experience....given the choice (flow) I would put cast ram air headers on my car in a heartbeat!....aside from weight, if you don't need tube headers, I can't see areason for 'em. IMHO> E


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

got a good deal on some brand new three pipe Hedmans (100.00) with jet coating, looks like they will eliminate a lot of the issues i have with my 4 pipes as the third bolt back is more accessible and i can actually get an open end on them and turn it more than 1/100th of a rotation at one time. Am dreaming of the RA manifolds, just not in the cards right now.


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Like that, If the wife knows where the money pile is/was, beleive me she already spent it....on important stuff, like drapes, nail polish, smelly candles, new sheets, etc.....


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Instg8ter said:


> got a good deal on some brand new three pipe Hedmans (100.00) with jet coating, looks like they will eliminate a lot of the issues i have with my 4 pipes as the third bolt back is more accessible and i can actually get an open end on them and turn it more than 1/100th of a rotation at one time. Am dreaming of the RA manifolds, just not in the cards right now.


But his problem is different...much work, parts, machine shop, coolant, gaskets, labor....will help offset the price of those beautiful new mqanifolds........you just want them, he needs them!


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

had a chance prior to dropping the motor to get a set around half off and passed for headers....live and learn hope our experiences help in the decision, wish i would have listened to the guys that had "been there, done that"....i am saving my pennies and putting them on my x-mas list. but as said earlier looks like he's about scratch if he's paying someone to do it (and they know what they are in for)...:willy:


----------



## gotyorgoat (Jun 19, 2011)

So I decided not to spend $750 to save some rusty old headers. One of them was crushed anyway. Looks like the better deal may be to get the $400 ram air manifold and a downpipe. Would be cheaper as long as I still don't have to drill the heads. 

The manifold pics on the website still shows 2 bolt holes on each end. I'll have to call them to talk it over and see if it fits my '72 455 with the D-ports.

Thanks for the advice on this.


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

your car and your mechanic will thank you....


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

gotyorgoat said:


> So I decided not to spend $750 to save some rusty old headers. One of them was crushed anyway. Looks like the better deal may be to get the $400 ram air manifold and a downpipe. Would be cheaper as long as I still don't have to drill the heads.
> 
> The manifold pics on the website still shows 2 bolt holes on each end. I'll have to call them to talk it over and see if it fits my '72 455 with the D-ports.
> 
> Thanks for the advice on this.


DEFINATELY call them and see if they have amatch for your heads....you'll be happy with them!:cheers


----------



## likethat (Oct 5, 2007)

Eric Animal said:


> Like that, If the wife knows where the money pile is/was, beleive me she already spent it....on important stuff, like drapes, nail polish, smelly candles, new sheets, etc.....


I painted, replaced every light fixture, switch cover, towel hanger, soap holder, toothbrush hanger, shower curtain, curtain rod, and curtain hanger in the master bathroom this week end. There are more plains then I have time or desire. It is safe to say she has a firm grip on the nest egg:seeya

We have every nail color and shoe color for every color of nurses uniforms also. I am sure she would be sent home if she wasn't color coordinated when she got to work.

Don't get me wrong we very rarely have a disagreement and she works a ton of hours. You know the old saying if momma is happy I get to have cars and parts.:cheers

It is fine to do the inside honeydo list since Satin is having a BBQ this week. It is a steam bath outside.


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

Don't feel bad Ilike, i had to do custom tile and Jacuzzi in her bath as pennants for the Tempest purchase and restoration, lucky i'm a contractor or they would cost about the same....lol


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

I get the same thing with the house...UNFORTUNATELY, I know how to do a lot of home improvement stuff, so frequently hear, "Why don't WE replace the......":rofl: Everythings a trade off!!!! E


----------



## gotyorgoat (Jun 19, 2011)

Every time my wife wants something I just joke with her and say "Can't. Need that money for the Pontiac" We'll see how long that lasts. I did not tell her that I bought the RamAir manifolds the other day so I am going to have to intercept the UPS guy.


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

I am gonna have to try that in reverse Eric..."why don't WE replace the rear end with a 3.08 12 bolt posi"... Buddy texted me a lead on a 69' firebird the other day and i told him i can only pull a stunt like the Tempest once every decade or so. He prceeded to tell me he had a spare garage bay to hide it...lol

GotYour...the answer is "not long" so get your parts while you can....i have the UPS guy trained to leave the parts behind the shop if i am not here. If momma isn't happy no one is.....:shutme


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

My neighbor has a Oldsmobile Delta. His brother is restoring it for him. He has owned it for 3 years, and hasn't figured out how to break the news to his wife........:rofl:


----------



## likethat (Oct 5, 2007)

Well I am a museum designer and fabricator. Which is I guess all of my so called talents, how ever weak or strong they might be, all rolled into one job. Went to school to became and architect. Did all kinds of construction thru college. I took 2 years of trade school for automotive. I also worked as a floor installer for a few years tile, hardwood, carpet, vinyl, laminate, and the likes. squeeze in 10 years of working for the airlines. 
I have helped all her and my family with every thing there is in building homes or remodeling them. Even worked as an apprentice for commercial electrician. Then there is computer building, networking, and software, one of my 3 hobbies. Of course redoing cars is my favorite. Almost 20 years in with her and I can't hide from her any more on home projects. Our last house was an old farm. So you can imagine the projects there. I was hoping to live in this one a bit more before remolding. I guess it will be a cake walk compared to the old farm, but man the poor cars need my love.

I am sure we all have some form of this cross to bare. Just sucks having to pay the piper sometimes.


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Paying the piper sux......


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

have 160 yr old farmhouse we have been in for 15 years....what sucks is just getting done renovating it over 10 years and having to re-model the stuff i started on (bathrooms) all ready. Just like with the car I can at least be happy i am not paying someone 65.00 an hour (or more) to do the work....and now that she finds out i CAN work on cars, she has added brake jobs and such on the girls cars to my list...even bought me a set of them Metric sockets....GRRRRRRR Man i feel like i should be pulling up a barstool and buying a round of patron for you guys.....:cheers could just picture the lot full of classic iron and us lined up bitchin about the chores .....:rofl:


----------



## 66tempestGT (Nov 28, 2009)

i think farmhouse builders were allergic to framing squares and plumb bobs.


----------



## likethat (Oct 5, 2007)

66tempestGT said:


> i think farmhouse builders were allergic to framing squares and plumb bobs.


Amen!


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

house has been standing for 168 years as far as i can trace it back.....like to see one of these "cookie cutter" homes in another century and a half, doubt you would need a plumb bob as everything would be horizontal. Had tornado go through the subdivision (old farm) last year, repaired 16 of the new homes, new roofs, siding damage etc.....not a scratch on my steel roof or siding, helps to be surrounded by 100 yr old maples to break the straight line winds.










1966 Tempest pictures by instg8ter - Photobucket

Brian


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Our house was built in 1846, there is de-barked trees in the basement holding up the floors!! I feel really safe in storms too.


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

My house was built in 1948...very sturdy ranch, with cedar shake siding. There are a lot of "cookie cutter' homes on Long Island.....One good Cat 4 and i beleive this place will once again be a "serene NorthEastern sand bar"....


----------



## jigaway (Jul 2, 2011)

EDIT: Please start your own thread.

Thank you,
68greengoat


----------



## Thumpin455 (Feb 17, 2010)

I like the Ram Air manifolds, headers can be a pain. I have finally figured out how to get them to seal, at least for a while. With the 1972 heads you might have material to drill and you might not. Its just something they did that year and its annoying to say the least.

When I get the sleeper done, either 65 or 71 based, it will have the manifolds for the stock look. What better way to make it look like a lowly 350 or 326? Might put them on the HO Formula as well, since the headers drag on anything in that car.


----------



## gotyorgoat (Jun 19, 2011)

So I finally got the ram air manifolds bolted on and they sound sweet. It moves the noise from the front toward the back where it belongs. It definitely sealed up tight even without the outside bolt holes.


----------



## Hot_Rod (Feb 10, 2011)

Can you use these on most pre 71 pontiac heads? I seen ram air mani's on ebay for 350$ new. Pretty good deal if you ask me.


----------



## gotyorgoat (Jun 19, 2011)

I called down there instead of ordering them on-line. They knew exactly what I needed for my type of head which included welding a stud on the manifold for the passenger side rear port. I also went for the oversized option which added about $100 and ordered the downpipes from them too. Total delivered cost me $610 but it was worth it. Good quality product. It would have cost more than that to drill the heads and use the same old rusty headers. I sprayed them with flame-proof and cooked them on the BBQ before I installed them.


----------

